# Dropdown bed mattress



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The mattress on our drop down bed always seems to creep over the back edge of the base and up to the screen.This results in a large gap at the front edge and we are constantly having to tug the mattress back into its correct position.Has anyone else had this problem and what can be done to overcome it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Velcro strips on the slats? :wink:


----------

